# stolen vehicle tracking devices



## Powertrain (Mar 8, 2010)

seriously thinking about investing in one of these devices but the price comparisons are quite difficult with first cost plus annual or lifetime subscription for the service.
Has this forum user group a recommended dealer with a good track record (no pun intended) and a particular device that is most suitable for motorhomes?


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

It does depend on the age and value of your van, if it is fairly new then its worth it for the peace of mind.

If its £10k -£15k dont waste your money in my view as its unlikely to get stolen.

Peter


----------



## mikejay (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry dont know much about these trackers but i dont think value comes into it if you really love your van and are worried then get 1 we have an old vw lt35 selfbuild and have had 2 attempted thefts this year first was in jan when someone tried forcing my door with a rusty screwdriver then they came back 3 weeks later and smashed the window with the rusty screwdriver and i caught it all on cctv 4 big guys in a black saloon car it was only the alarm going off that saved our van. police say its the  the same tool that was used on the door so its not just high value thats being nicked. At the moment our van is looking very tatty but someone wants it.


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 9, 2010)

i'll second the above! don't matter how much something is or worth to you its always worth something to someone else, but in my opinion don't matter what you fit someone will get round it or cause a great amount of damage trying, expense either way!!!!!


----------



## Norris (Mar 9, 2010)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> It does depend on the age and value of your van, if it is fairly new then its worth it for the peace of mind.
> 
> ...



Mate you should join the real world, my van only cost £2.500 but me and my wife love it. Last year a local scrote tried to steal it, he smashed the quarter light to get in and he wrecked the plastic around the steering column trying to break the lock. He also broke the seat and actually tore the welded bracket off the column. Police wouldn't tell me who he is as he has a right to privacy, but I have just been told that in spite of forensic finding blood samples on the inside of the door, they cannot take action. Apparently he "Saw the door was open and just had a look inside". I have been told by a mate that he is back living at home so as well as the electronic alarm and the steering wheel locking bar I have just bought a wheel clamp. These people know that the police cannot do much about them and if they do get caught and convicted, some bleeding heart judge will give them community service and let them off. The public have no protection against these thieves but the thieves have all sorts of protection against the law abiding public. It is absolutely rubbish.


----------



## Daveandjacqui (Mar 10, 2010)

We used "outsmart the thief"to fit an alarm and tracker after our van was broken into . with 5 years response total cost was just under a grand .Seems to work fine , we always get a call if set off accidentally and they can tell us where van is . They reckon that they could stop the van remotely if needed . The guy that fitted it was spot on and helped us with a battery drain caused by reversing camera .

We are very satisfied so far, prompt and courteous service caravan alarm motorhome alarm caravan security motorhome security , tel 08702 606060

Dave&Jacqui


----------



## lescombes (Mar 10, 2010)

we have a Mazda Bongo and they have been in the past subject to scrotes stealing 'em and breaking for spares.....
A lot of Bongo's are 4x4 so what the scrotes do is lift them onto a transporter and take them off..... the hotspot was Essex but the club members found recognisable parts on ebay.... Police were called into to check it out but as usual they were not all that interested. I live in the next county and as the scrotes ventured into the south of the county before the Boys in blue were alerted I decided to fit a tracker just in case.
I went to the autumn show at the NEC and a new company called Skytag were there with the usual show offer..... while I was there getting all the bumpf and sales pitch, i got talking to a policeman who was also at the show. He was interested in the Tracker( he finds cars etc. with the current ones) and was so impressed and with the knowledge of the other makes, he purchased one....... I did too...at the show price ........ the usual price is £199 and you pay a lifetime or a monthly fee   details......GPS Tracker - Works on gsm and gps.....and the box looks like an ECU so is a stealth fitment.... You get a monthly check for signal etc and your Leisure battery too.....


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Mar 11, 2010)

trackers are a good thing ,but they dont stop scroats nicking your van only a good imoblizer will but then again the damage is done when they break into the van


----------



## NicknClair (Apr 8, 2010)

mandrake said:


> trackers are a good thing ,but they dont stop scroats nicking your van only a good imoblizer will but then again the damage is done when they break into the van



If you obtain the GISC (General Insurance Standards Council) statistics, you are on the button with ths comment. Theft to M/H are from opertunists, whom are after snatch and grab items such as TV's Laptops etc. Deadlocking will not stop them climbing through a Plastic window and not everyone as a fairly good and realiable dog to deal with the herberts!! My dogs are the case as they would be waging tails thinking "oh new person.....you going to feed us!!!"
Good immobilisation will cetainly slow the process in vehicle theft, but still doesn't address the above issue.
People say that alarms are ignored.............. not true in my option if you pick the right one and spec it to your requirements (unfortunately flame throws and torture devices are not available/legal in this country  ).
Spec of My Swift is both internal and external sirens, coupled with paing to the mobile, should I have the ability to act on the text I.e come out of the shopping centre/call neigbour/down to the storage facility etc etc.


----------



## guerdeval (Apr 9, 2010)

My view is this, if you don't want your van taken away in the first place then an immobiliser preferably with a secret switch (mine was in the glove box) is the way to go as long as you remember to use it.  If you don't care if its taken but would like whats left of it returned go for a tracker (its just a sim card in a phone transmitter which is supposed to be hidden,I found mine in 10 mins), but, if you want to deter a thief get a passive alarm but have two sirens,one outside and a really unbearably shrill one inside,they really do hurt your ears. Personally I have a Doberman.


----------



## NicknClair (Apr 10, 2010)

guerdeval said:


> My view is this, if you don't want your van taken away in the first place then an immobiliser preferably with a secret switch (mine was in the glove box) is the way to go as long as you remember to use it.  If you don't care if its taken but would like whats left of it returned go for a tracker (its just a sim card in a phone transmitter which is supposed to be hidden,I found mine in 10 mins), but, if you want to deter a thief get a passive alarm but have two sirens,one outside and a really unbearably shrill one inside,they really do hurt your ears. Personally I have a Doberman.



Hi,
With regards to the tracking, it would be interesting enough to know whom fitted it . We install Trackstar and take 2 hours to fit the unit, so that it is as covert as it possibly can be. However you are on the button with regards to the alarm side of things, as stats say it's posesions and property they are after.
At the Shepton Show and already people have reported items "walking", so the theory of being with the masses doesn't always apply!!


----------



## maingate (Apr 10, 2010)

What might be of use to some people are wireless PIR`s and sensors which are fairly cheap. They can avoid your van being stolen off your drive and detect people when you are in the van at night.

The website is www.security-labels.co.uk. From the home page, you click on another box which from memory is something like personal security (or similar). You can clip the device on to your wing mirror and have the wireless alarm part in the house (or van if you are in it). It is also handy when wilding in a quiet area.

I intend to get one or two of these.


----------



## guerdeval (Apr 10, 2010)

Nick, I think you did,  it was a hymer and it was below the sliding drawer/compartment alongside the driver seat,


----------



## lebesset (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a look here because I thought someone had stolen your tracking system !

btw guervedal , surely it should be cats !


----------



## NicknClair (Apr 10, 2010)

guerdeval said:


> Nick, I think you did,  it was a hymer and it was below the sliding drawer/compartment alongside the driver seat,



Hi,
If you could PM me with your details, I will certainly take a closer look into this as I will be amazed if was positioned in such a place.

It's also worth pointing out that the theif will not be looking for the Z item, so although you beleive to have found the unit in such a time, the "would be" thief will not know there is one fitted before it's too late!


----------

